# 02 altima,,no spark



## unvthe88 (Oct 4, 2014)

i have a 02 altima with a 2.5,,it will spark once,,then loses spark,,if i unplug cam sensor,,it will start and idle,,with no throttle response,,plug sensor back in once its running,,still same thing,,if i unplug mass air flow,,it speeds up some,,but will not stay running,,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The biggest problem regarding no spark issues is usually a faulty cam position sensor or crank position sensor. They were common enough a problem that they were recalled years ago, so you may want to contact Nissan with your VIN # and see if there are any open campaigns or recalls. If not, you can buy both sensors together as a sensor kit from Nissan cheaper than you can purchase them separately, the same kit they used in the recall. Note that the sensor in the kit with a white paint dot on it is the crank position sensor, because they look identical otherwise. I do not recommend aftermarket sensors because I've seen and heard of too many bad ones; I've had them come bad right out of the box and have seen them fail only weeks after being installed.


----------



## unvthe88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok Thanks,,going to contact nissan today,,already replaced sensors,,still no change,,thinking we got a bad ecm issue,,or a short,,will let you know if we have a resolve,,Thanks again for the info


----------



## unvthe88 (Oct 4, 2014)

changed sensors,,still same issue,,wondering if key went bad,,only have he one key,,still lost,,,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is a issue with the key not being recognized, the security light will remain illuminated with the key in the "on" position.


----------

